# Gaston Co,NC-4yBrandy-Momma-TIME UP 4:00 today



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

FYI,

Nice GSD is out of time and SOL in Gaston -- gassing facility.

Call Lisa at the shelter 704-922-8677 option 4 or do an urgent email at [email protected] to obtain more time for her. or contact Sarah at  704-900-3913 or [email protected]
Keep in mind time as expired for this dog.
Thanks,
Peter
Peter MacQueen III, President 
The Humane Society of Eastern NC 
Southport, NC 28461
910-477-0368



*URGENT PLEA FOR INNOCENCE. Beautiful White Shepherd needs a Rescue to save her. *

*Permission to Cross Post to GS and Mix Breed Rescues & Sponsors ASAP*​ 
*3448* Shep F 4-6 y _Brandy is Momma of pups 3451 & 52 
 



Please forward this info on the *sweet white German Shepherd that was Owner surrender*. She is @ 5-6 years old and they are only holding her until 4 PM today. Sadly her two pups and the father of them were PTS early this AM.

If I can get a commitment on her, I can help you with finding fosters or boarding until a transport is arranged. 

If rescue can step up, and more time is needed to distribute info & arrange boarding, please try calling Lisa at the shelter 704-922-8677 opt 4 or do an urgent email at [email protected] to obtain more time for her.


Petfully,
Sarah
704-900-3913
[email protected]


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

HIGH KILL GASSING SHSELTER

her babies and the daddy are already dead


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Tears for the ones already gone, and for the sweet Momma which, without rescue, will soon be joining them. RIP guys, so sorry.
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Was there any angel for Brandy?
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

